# Angus bull



## Maryland Ridge Farms (Mar 1, 2009)

Anyone needing a good bull I found 1 here in southern Indiana American Angus Reg number 16804678 $1800 well worth it


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

How old


----------



## Maryland Ridge Farms (Mar 1, 2009)

4 yr old


----------

